# El Gouna.



## Chill (May 24, 2011)

Hi all,
We are off to El Gouna next week for a week. Staying in a "beach front" resort that includes breakfast. We have a 1 year old and a 2 year old.
Anyone have any advice, tips, what to do, where to eat, where not to go ect?
From what I have heard its a fairly "westernised" type of place, does that mean that we need to be a careful with things like eating and drinking in public during Ramadan. (This is our first Ramadan).
TIA
Chill


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Well it will be over 40C all week, keep to the shade.


----------



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey Chill, I was just there about 3 weeks ago. It is very nice and westernized. I stayed in a apartment in the New Mariana. I stayed for a week. It is much more expensive then Cairo. Id say it is priced like it was back home in the states. My only advice is that if you are more than 3 people than get the number of the taxi service. They have a tok tok service but they charge 5le per person for any trip. The taxi service is a flat 15le for any trip. If want to go to hurgahda by taxi they will overcharge you. I have a name and number of this taxi guy I was refererred by the rental agency who spoke english well am was very polite. I recalled he charged only 50 le to hurghada. PM me if you want his info. Anyway enjoy your trip!


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Chill said:


> Hi all,
> We are off to El Gouna next week for a week. Staying in a "beach front" resort that includes breakfast. We have a 1 year old and a 2 year old.
> Anyone have any advice, tips, what to do, where to eat, where not to go ect?
> From what I have heard its a fairly "westernised" type of place, does that mean that we need to be a careful with things like eating and drinking in public during Ramadan. (This is our first Ramadan).
> ...


El Gouna is a private town built around the sea and lagoons. It is beautiful, safe and clean. There are about 14 hotels. The main areas are Abu Tig Marina and Downtown. There are street parties twice a week in the marina with live music, etc. on stage every Friday and Monday. Other days the stage is set up in Downtown. Too many restaurants and bars to choose from, all excellent but expensive. Since the revolution there are more Egyptian tourists here now than foreign tourists. Many ex-pats living here. You can travel around town easily on tok toks, shuttle buses or shuttle boats. Restaurants still serving food during the day during Ramadan for foreigners. Lots of beaches to choose from. Check out the website www.elgouna.com for more info.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

What's it like in El Gouna now? Want to get away in mid Feb and still can't decide where to go. Are the hotels barely occupied like lots of them in Sharm?


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

I believe the hotels are between 60-80% full for Christmas. It definately seems very quiet here. Not sure if it will pick up for New Year. Mr Sawiris is not having his big New Year's Eve marquee party so maybe the rich Egyptians have gone elsewhere as lots of villas not occupied. Not sure what will happen in February. Us year round residents still have lots of fun because we know where the parties are all the time or organise our own.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Gounie said:


> I believe the hotels are between 60-80% full for Christmas. It definately seems very quiet here. Not sure if it will pick up for New Year. Mr Sawiris is not having his big New Year's Eve marquee party so maybe the rich Egyptians have gone elsewhere as lots of villas not occupied. Not sure what will happen in February. Us year round residents still have lots of fun because we know where the parties are all the time or organise our own.


Thanks Gounie
I just want to try to find a place with a little "liveliness" about it. I have enough peace and quiet at home


----------

